# Rocky Mountain Audio Fest (RMAF) - Denver, CO.



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The *Rocky Mountain Audio Fest* (RMAF) will be held in Denver, CO., on October 11-13 at the Denver Marriott Tech Center.

Home Theater Shack will be covering the show this year, our biggest show event yet. We are excited to be a Media Friend of the RMAF. 

I know Joe Alexander and myself plan to make the show... and hopefully we can round up a few others from the Shack staff. We hope to see more of our members there as well as meet more of our sponsors.

Please make your plans now to attend. RMAF Tickets/Registration


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

Looks like I'll be in Room 565 :T


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ajinfla said:


> Looks like I'll be in Room 565 :T


Noted!  See you there!

I am really looking forward to this show - it is the only one that I had heard of before I started doing show reports, and it sounds like it is quite a large event!


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

OH man I live about 65 minutes away from RMAF!! Tempted.......


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

What do you mean tempted? You have ZERO excuse if you are that close. Make plans right now so that nothing else can get in the way.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Edit: nvm dumb question


----------



## SubMan (Feb 8, 2007)

The RMAF has been going on for about 10 years. I am a member of the Colorado Audio Society, and our membership is the staff for the event. From what I have heard from attendees over the last several years that this is one of the most friendly audio events in the world. 

The primary aim of the show is Hi Fi, ranging from the latest digital to vinyl and tubes. There is also a very wide and interesting array of seminars taught by industry experts. There is typically way too much to do/see, so prioritization is necessary. Something can be found for everyone.

The vendor list is quite impressive and may famous company founders are present.

One aspect of the show that particularly interests me is listening to some of the spectacular systems present. I have listened to systems costing near $1million. It is good to have and ear for state of the art audio systems.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You'll have to let us know where you will and hopefully we can meet you. 

Joe and Dennis will be doing show coverage for us, and Lord willing, I will be there trying to stay out of their way. Hopefully we can get a few more HTS guys there too. 

I am truly looking forward to this event.


----------



## andy_c (Aug 8, 2006)

I wonder if they're aware of the performance problems with the RMAF website? What I've seen seems to suggest sluggish database performance. To see what I mean, click the "Show Info" menu at the top of the page. Then scroll down to the paragraph below the youtube video. In that paragraph, there's an "Exhibitor List" link. For me, after clicking on that link it takes 40 seconds for the first page of the list to show up. Clicking the "Next" link below the list results in another 40 second delay before the second page is displayed.

I suspect they're using a sub-par hosting service.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... there is definitely something going on with the exhibitor list page.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

andy_c said:


> I wonder if they're aware of the performance problems with the RMAF website? What I've seen seems to suggest sluggish database performance. To see what I mean, click the "Show Info" menu at the top of the page. Then scroll down to the paragraph below the youtube video. In that paragraph, there's an "Exhibitor List" link. For me, after clicking on that link it takes 40 seconds for the first page of the list to show up. Clicking the "Next" link below the list results in another 40 second delay before the second page is displayed.
> 
> I suspect they're using a sub-par hosting service.


Hi Andy,

You're probably using regular midfi CAT 5 cabling. 
I use audiophile grade 100% pure silver solid core CAT 5 cabling throughout the house and it loads up instantly for me.

cheers,

AJ


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That is just too funny. :heehee:


----------



## andy_c (Aug 8, 2006)

ajinfla said:


> You're probably using regular midfi CAT 5 cabling.
> I use audiophile grade 100% pure silver solid core CAT 5 cabling throughout the house and it loads up instantly for me.


Ha! I gotta wire my house up with that Denon ethernet cable. I think you were the one who originally told me about it.


----------



## SubMan (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Sonnie, 

I will either be at the registration table or off in some room, lit up by the glow of tubes....
I'll send you a private email with my cell # which you are welcome to forward to your reporters.

Cheers,
SubMan
Steve Karr


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh that beautiful glow of the tubes!

I think they put something in that glow. :whistling:

We will try to hook up with you at the show.


----------

